
Locust Swarms Ravaging East Africa Are the Size of Cities - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2020-africa-locusts/
======
mxschumacher
What are good ways for large scale killing of locusts?

Genetic modification that prevents reproduction, some light based traps for
the night, large flame throwers?

What can be done?

